# SmokinJ is at it again!



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

So I got up this morning just planning on eating a little breakfast and then to head off to work. But OH no nothing can be that easy. As I'm sitting at the table at 9:15am i hear something outside the door. At first i just think its the dog (which no one put up again), so as I open the door to let him in BOOOM! A unexpected surprise blows me back and leaves me laying on the ground!! If only my employer would have been more understand for my reasons of being late to work! They just don't understand the magnitude of what happened I guess!! But SmokinJ (David) sent me an awesome set of 5 great smokes right off my wish list!! Thanks so much David, this week has been crazy for me and you just made it the best one yet!!! You better watch your back from now on!!


-2 Romeo Y Julietas
-1 La Aurora Desde
-1 Montecristo
-1 Padron 1964 Anniversary


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

there is an agenda here--give out smokes to every member of the boards-

Sheeeeeeeesh


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice Hit David


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice Hit!!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! enjoy...


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

The man is rolling!!! Nice hit David!!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

SmokinJ did it again!!:biggrin:
Nicely done David, as always!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Nice Pop there smokin---Just like you to take out one of our newest members---Nicely Done Bud!


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

a spree bomber, will they ever figure it out and STOP THE MADNESS?


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

smokinj is a monster. He is laying some real fire power.


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Nice hit!


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice hit!!!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Hit!!!


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

smokenj is up to his tricks again. Nice bomb! Excellent choices.


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

A one man wrecking crew. Nice hit.


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

nice hit!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

wow hes a busy guy
amazing hit!!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice hit!!! 

He has been on a roll lately.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Very nice! I think David need to change his name to Santa!


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

Someone really needs to stop this guy. He is going to kill everyone


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Dam That SmokinJ is on a rampage


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

He's a verry busy boy.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

sweet hit


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

david is one great BOTL thats for sure. Nice hit!


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

LkyLindy said:


> there is an agenda here--give out smokes to every member of the boards-
> 
> Sheeeeeeeesh


Sure does seem like it, doesn't it? The dude has definitely been on a tear lately.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Way to go SmokinJ.


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Awesome hit Smokinj!! Way to smack a brother around!!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Smokinj just keeps on tickin'...


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice hit


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

i need my cherry popped !


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

redbeard said:


> i need my cherry popped !


A poppin we will go... A poppin we will go...


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice hit!


----------



## mountchuck (May 30, 2008)

What a bombing run! Very nice hit.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

howland1998 said:


> A poppin we will go... A poppin we will go...


phears...runs and hides ...somewhere cant tell ~!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice hit


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great hit!!David is still on a roll


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

nice ......


----------

